
Supersonic Travel, No Bullshit - liseman
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/mar/23/boom-supersonic-jet-travel-affordable-business-class
======
Someone1234
So why did Concorde fail? I'm legitimately asking, because in order to
understand why this might succeed or fail, it is useful to understand why the
previous incarnation failed.

I've heard people claim it was down to the Paris crash, but I'm skeptical
since other aircraft designs have had multiple crashes and haven't been pulled
as a result. Seems like it was already on the way out when Paris happened.

~~~
gozur88
It wasn't the Paris crash. The jet never paid its development cost - if it
hadn't been a sort of dual-country national champion it would have been
cancelled years earlier.

Ultimately the problem was the per-passenger costs were too high. It didn't
carry many passengers compared to the subsonic commercial jets, and anything
moving that fast is going to use a lot of fuel both because of air friction
and also because you can't use high-bypass engines. There are only so many
people who are willing to trade $5k to save a few hours on a trans-Atlantic
flight.

A separate but not insignificant problem was noise. It's quite noisy compared
to modern airliners, and it was forced to ocean routes because nobody wants
his windows rattled by sonic booms every day.

------
kafkaesq
Delete and repost with correct title, please.

~~~
Someone1234
Mods can update the title.

~~~
kafkaesq
But regular posters can't.

That's why they should fix the article themselves, by reposting (rather than
leaving it to the mods to both notice and fix the errant title).

~~~
DanBC
Deleting and reposting is, I think, frowned upon.

Email HN and ask them to fix the title.

(What's the edit window for users to fix titles?)

